# ANYONE IN SO CAL. OLD SCHOOLERS READ



## tkit213 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey guys, for those in SoCal:


not sure if you can make it or not, but i want to get a meet/bbq together for the 29th of july going. old school preferred but its open to all. 



please PLEASE look at the link. 



classic-celica.com Forums-viewtopic-who in so cal is down for a meet/bbq?

thanks again guys, if you can show support in ANY way let me know. showing up, advertising, ANYTHING.



-Theodore (1972 toyota celica)


----------

